# how to hire a chef for my resturaunt



## teresad7 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am opening a wine shop and farm to table resturaunt in large renovated space. How do I go about hiring a chef? I called some culinary schools with not very many results. Afraid of craigslist as I am trying to weed out cooks from cheffs.

[*] 
[*] 
[*] 
[/LIST]


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

That is kind of like saying I'm getting married and how do I find a bride/groom? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

First, where are you located?


----------



## teresad7 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey thanks for your input on where to find a cheff.
I am opening a farm to table resturaunt in three hostoric buildings on the coast of NC.
We will also have wine and beer market. Simple clean but artful food is what we are after. Fresh herbsseasonal menu and wine and food pairing. Also have enough rpom to have some art work and vintage furniture. Also we do events and have been doing so off and on though the summer with myself as the cheff. I have not been to culinary achool but have run a bakery and antique ahop combo and have a decent amount of experience planning a menu and events. The town were the buainess is located is very small, two stop lights small. Our base pay would be something around 30 to 40 with a really cool furnished apartment that would be offered rent free. That brings up the salary to 38 to 48. We do profit incentives also. 

Also excuse my typing as I am doing this from new phone.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you contacted the local ACF organization?

Have you contacted any culinary schools?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Before you open a restaurant, I suggest that you learn how to spell Restaurant and Chef.


----------



## chefjackson12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi my name is Jackson Touk i just recently Graduated from Culinary school what type of position u looking to fill ? please email me [email protected]


----------

